# PRG Sues Martin for Patent Infringement



## MNicolai (Aug 11, 2008)

SOURCE

PRG is suing Martin, accusing them of over 20 counts of patent infringement. With the lovely scent of patent infringement in the air as ETC takes suit against Lightronics, and we all continue to remain baffled how Color Kinetics got away with all of there blatantly obvious patents, discuss!


----------



## Darthrob13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ultimatly this is really bad for all of us.

When suits are in the air, it never works out well.

CK got their patents when the Patent Office was much different then it is now, but they have them now so they MUST be respected. Otherwise, these other cases hold no water either. I don't think the court has jurisdiction over whether the patent should have been granted in the first place. Only over whether the accused stole the idea.

Should ETC (and Cunningham) beat the snot out of Lightronics....yes.
Should PRG sue Martin....don't know. Have to read the basis of the suit.


----------



## LightStud (Aug 12, 2008)

Darthrob13 said:


> Should ETC (and Cunningham) beat the snot out of Lightronics....yes.
> Should PRG sue Martin....don't know. Have to read the basis of the suit.


 Agreed on ETC v. Lightronics. PRG v. Martin, anyone know details? Will/can Martin refuse to sell to PRG? I suspect over half of PRG's rental stock is Martin. I know they own more 2Ks than anyone else. Does anyone suspect V/L was behind this?


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 12, 2008)

Both companies are being quiet, so it's hard to say what the details of the cases are. Maybe we'll find out details in the next couple weeks.


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea, I believe you can find the dockets of the suit on Martin's website as it was mentioned to me, but when I first heard about it I just looked up the dockets for the state. Both companies are being pretty hush about the situation in a sense. I don't even think most of the employees at Martin or PRG know alot about the situation other than what fixture its over. I would think that if they do pursue the suit, I'm pretty sure Martin isn't going to be to happy about it.

I read somewhere (as we know not everything you hear is true) that they came to an agreement. But that could be wrong. I can't remember where I saw that though.

I love Martin and their products. They have come such a long way and I stand behind them 100%.

Production Resource Group, L.L.C. v. Martin Professional, A/S et al - 7:2008cv06333 - Justia Federal District Court Filings and Dockets


EDIT: Lightstud, I believe they probably had a hand in it. I don't want to say for sure because I do not know and I don't want to make any accusations by any means. But as you mentioned I know they have alot of Martin Gear in their inventory. Curious to see how this pans out.. :cheers: Go Martin!


----------



## Les (Aug 18, 2008)

haha pans out. I get it. lol


----------

